# 2001 B584 for sale on well known Internet Auction site



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I notice that someone is selling a 2001 B584 on that well known Internet Auction site.
Trouble is it's clearly a model from at least the mid 90s but the sale price isn't.
Beware


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Maybe they just took some stock photo's from another website?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes I might have gone along with that theory if he hadn't posted 10 internal and external pictures.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Think this must be the one, does look like the pics are his own.

http://tinyurl.com/hymer-4-sale

Mandy


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Does this explain the discrepancy?

"The Classic version was marketed by Hymer fitted with square headlamps for further years beyond the point where they changed the headlamps for the newer round ones.

The motorhome was first registered in Germany in 2001 and was imported 2005"

This is what it says at the bottom of his listing. Could it still be genuine, do you think?


----------



## HikerG (Nov 20, 2009)

My B564 is a 1998 model and has the square headlights. It also has a 2.5 litre engine so fact this one has a 2.8 makes me feel it could be a genuine 2001 model. Can't quite explain why it does not have the round headlights though!

Others probably know more about the B584 than me but I would have imagined all these Fiat based models changed to the 2.8 engine the same year?

The interior does seem very similar to mine in many ways. In some cases there seems to be a delay between the time it rolls off the production line and the time it is first registered. 

Perhaps the seller can explain more about its history. 

Gary


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I did email the seller before I posted this item but he has not replied.
The "Classic" explanation is a good one. Going back to curtains on the front windows, instead of blinds etc., seems a strange move.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Tis correct 


The classic continued the square headlamps style on the b584 at least untill 2002

Ian


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

On the german Hymer website you can download old brochures, that should give you some ideas of what the vans looked like in different years.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Or 

Go to mobile.de

Punch in hymer model number and away you go.

In this case one that you can see the pictures of, a b584 classic 05/2002

Ian


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

It's X reg...01 August 2000 - 28 February 2001

The DVLA would have allocated the X from the first registration data given on the German fahrzeugbrief


----------

